# Your Motorhome for my Cottage in Cape Town - South Africa



## 94562 (May 1, 2005)

Anybody with a good Motorhome for 5 (2+3 kids) to swop for 2-3 weeks in Cape Town South Africa? We need a motorhome for 2-3 weeks for Sept 2006.

We have a very nice 2 x Bedroom Cottage in Bellville near Cape Town in South Africa that we would like to swop for your Motorhome for the same or any other period...open for neg??

See my website (http://myweb.absa.co.za/lancaster/) for more Information and pictures.


----------



## TerryVan (May 13, 2005)

Ronster, Hi,
I hire a motorhome but September is a low time and I am interested in seeing SA.
Keep me in mind next year if no other offers are forthcoming.
The motorhome is a six berth Eura Mobile.
I store the van near Ashby in the East Midlands near the East Midlands airport. However I suspect I will need to deliver it to London to get a flight to SA and you to arrive here.

Call me via this site or direct to [email protected]

Terry


----------

